# Corks for perches



## sally (Jul 18, 2013)

Thought I would put the corks to good use. I still have to experiment a little, but here is a pic of the start of this project. I have to start drinking a lot more wine lol


----------



## aNisip (Jul 18, 2013)

I love corks  the leftover smell is nice and aromatic  just make sure to soak /rinse them so when you spray the enclosure the leftover wine isn't enjoyed by your little friends :lol: 

Its great Idea though! +1 but if you wanted to get more use and so they can't get stuck behind it....you can cut the cork in half (vertically so you get 2 nice semi circles). You can attach the flat side of the long semi circle cork to the container and still get 2 nice perches   

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## sally (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes. Andrew that is a great idea...half the cork means I don't have to drink too much!


----------



## aNisip (Jul 18, 2013)

OR you can just add more to other enclosures ad when you run out of corks, drink summor!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 19, 2013)

I sometimes use cork roll which comes in sheets. You can get it at the craft store. I like to cover a wall of an enclosure with it. You could also cut it into strips or any other shape you want. For nymphs you can leave the strips loose and bend them into arches.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome!!! now I wonder, how can I do this with beer bottles? :clown:


----------



## sally (Jul 23, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Awesome!!! now I wonder, how can I do this with beer bottles? :clown:


Lol, It would be great recycling....


----------



## glock34girl (Jul 26, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Awesome!!! now I wonder, how can I do this with beer bottles? :clown:


Coat with adhesive and roll in vermiculite. I haven't done it with beer bottles per se but PVC pipe


----------



## agent A (Jul 26, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Awesome!!! now I wonder, how can I do this with beer bottles? :clown:


step 1: take the beer bottles, drain them wherever (train, toilet, neighbor's cat's water bowl, your stomach...) and rinse them clean. remove labels, adhesives, and caps

step 2: place all bottles in a large bin

step 3: take a large 50 pound weight and drop it in the bin, lifting it back out and dropping again repetitively

step 4: spray with that stringy stuff kids like to vandalize things with and cut into desired shapes

i'm just joking abt all this but it may work


----------

